# Dog show ideas



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

A friend of mine is organising a dog show on the 30th August in Essendon, Hertfordshire.

The show is purely fun based with fun catagories to show your dogs in. Like 'dog that most looks like their owners'!

Has anyone got ideas for other catagories?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

how about best trick....... fastest sausage eater....... fancy dress......

if you want anymore just ask lol


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

FANCY DRESS!
waggiest tail
handsome dog
prettiest bitch
best rescue
best junior
best veteran
best trick
worst behaved dog

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dog the judge would most like to take home

 thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone wishin to come is more then welcome, I will post exact details soon


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

best brace
irish/oddest brace
child handler
best short coat
best long coat
best pedigree
best cross bred


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice ideas, keep them coming.

Anything, any idea at all will be considered....?


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Best biscuit catcher


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oooohhhh you could do the fastest ball fetcher have a set distance and the owner throws the ball for the dog and the fastest wins... you could run this all day and at the end of the day announce the winner


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't forget the mobile toilet!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Best six legs (ie dog and handler)
Most appealing eyes
Best puppy (remember pups are up to 12 months old)
Scruffiest mutt (heh heh - Gabby once won this at a fun show just as her maps were starting to form. The judge thought she was a very badly matted briard - I explained afterwards she was a bergamasco and was supposed to look like that and the poor woman was mortified!)


----------



## desogw (Apr 19, 2010)

how about rookie of the year or something? (the youngest) 
eating contest, where the handler should also participate


----------

